# Clover's three little bucklings!



## little-red-goat-farm (Dec 15, 2014)

We bought these ND's already pregnant. The previous owner turned the does out with her buck, but didn't really know when they came in heat or when they were bred. Fun times for us! As large as they were and as early as they started showing signs, we've had an interesting month! Well, Clover decided today was the day! It was a great anniversary gift for hubby and I  I'll share my anniversary with adorable goat babies any day! Clover is usually very standoffish and quiet, but had been very vocal today and wanted to be with me whenever I went out to check on them, so I took the hint. We got her pen ready for her and her new arrivals, but put her sister up instead (our other doe) and let her stay out in the pasture where she was comfortable. Her first presented with his right knee and tail. DH got him situated better and he slipped right out. Beautiful blue eyed buckskin! His two brothers came within minutes afterwards with no troubles. We also got a blue eyed solid black and a brown eyed black with a star. All three are super adorable and I'm so excited to have babies around here again  Here are pics of mom and kids!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute!! Happy anniversary


----------



## Shaylatheyoungest17 (Jul 1, 2017)

Excited for pictures!!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

Awwww. What a great anniversary present, yes? Enjoy them! Keep up posted


----------

